# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» информирует об отмене льгот по налогообложению на услуги электросвязи для физических ли

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
 	С 1 января 2013 года вступает в силу Закон Республики Беларусь О внесении изменений и дополнений в Налоговый кодекс Республики Беларусь от 26 октября 2012 года №431-3.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

